# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Looking for a bot.

## Wrathmor

Hello! I'm thinking of doing a small experiment. I need a recommendation for a good bot that could run around and gather materials and possible do world exploration. Thanks!

----------


## raindropj

> Hello! I'm thinking of doing a small experiment. I need a recommendation for a good bot that could run around and gather materials and possible do world exploration. Thanks!


mmominion is the best in my opinion

----------

